# We NEED a new emoticon!



## Raestloz (Feb 14, 2009)

So, I've been lingering here for a while, and I've been leeching (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) awesome stuffs from here, the best example would be Darth Nemesis' Soma Bringer Translation Patch, another thing would be Hadrian's WiiDS releases for the week (information is priceless guys)

So what's the problem? The problem lies here: whenever we want to say "nice work!" what emoticon can we use?

We have lots of emoticons, for PSP, for lol, hrth, and stuff, but when I wanna say nice work I can't express it with any emoticons.






 using this feels is not good enough, too many humor aspect, while I want to show respect





 of course, this is not good enough too, why am I laughing? Although it's understandable why





 I don't think this is the best, this one is used for close friends





 now THIS one, is perfect, except the PSP part, which makes it not good, it has thumbs up, shows real intention of "nice work"

so, what I'm proposing is to have another emoticon, which is, that yaypsp (or yayds, or yaygba or whatever) with the handheld removed, it has thumbs up, which, in my opinion is the best one


----------



## Costello (Feb 14, 2009)

do you mean something like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just quickly cropped the yaypsp smilie


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 14, 2009)

like this yes, I did the same thing too, take the PSP away from yaypsp and we're done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you think? Respect deserves a smiley too


----------



## Noitora (Feb 14, 2009)

How about this?


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 14, 2009)

Yours is cleaner, but the idea is the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, yes, that kind of smiley is great I think.

the smiley is here, and all we need is approval, what do the higher-ups think?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 14, 2009)

We have a few "moderator related" smileys that serve double duty, including.





 for mischievousness





 for technical wisdom





 for Heckuva job, I approve!


----------



## Noitora (Feb 14, 2009)

I also found this one in the Invision Power Board forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: it's gone now...


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 14, 2009)

Could we somehow have a *yaypc* emotion, that would be nice as well


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry, Noitora, can't se that smiley, somehow ven after I reloaded 3 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At any rate, whatever icon is okay, as long as the idea is for that "nice work!" smiley, what we need now is the approval for the idea...

Also, the tag can be :nice: I think


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 14, 2009)

If you wanna show respect:


----------



## War (Feb 14, 2009)

I think its so unfair how we have moderator emoticons but there's no emoticon for Costello.

WHERE IS MY :costy:?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2009)

Haha i hope im here long enough to get my own.


----------



## strata8 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, I suggested this a while ago (September last year), and even resorted to making my own:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103403

In short, it looks like this:


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah, sorry, didn't know there were others who thought just like me, the smiley was never implemented, so I dunno about it

At any rate, what I need is the approval for the idea, the smiley is here, and to make one won't take more than 5 minutes. How about this higher-ups?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 15, 2009)

Go for :yaykikkoman: !


----------



## strata8 (Feb 15, 2009)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry, didn't know there were others who thought just like me, the smiley was never implemented, so I dunno about it
> 
> At any rate, what I need is the approval for the idea, the smiley is here, and to make one won't take more than 5 minutes. How about this higher-ups?



There's no need to apologise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I guess mine never got approved because no admins ever replied to the topic


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 15, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> I think its so unfair how we have moderator emoticons but there's no emoticon for Costello.
> 
> WHERE IS MY :costy:?











i say bottles of Kikkoman soya sauce yesterday. shocking


----------



## dice (Feb 17, 2009)

Added


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 17, 2009)

i think this is proberly the best one for Costy




good work guys


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 14, 2009)

So, I've been lingering here for a while, and I've been leeching (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) awesome stuffs from here, the best example would be Darth Nemesis' Soma Bringer Translation Patch, another thing would be Hadrian's WiiDS releases for the week (information is priceless guys)

So what's the problem? The problem lies here: whenever we want to say "nice work!" what emoticon can we use?

We have lots of emoticons, for PSP, for lol, hrth, and stuff, but when I wanna say nice work I can't express it with any emoticons.






 using this feels is not good enough, too many humor aspect, while I want to show respect





 of course, this is not good enough too, why am I laughing? Although it's understandable why





 I don't think this is the best, this one is used for close friends





 now THIS one, is perfect, except the PSP part, which makes it not good, it has thumbs up, shows real intention of "nice work"

so, what I'm proposing is to have another emoticon, which is, that yaypsp (or yayds, or yaygba or whatever) with the handheld removed, it has thumbs up, which, in my opinion is the best one


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!

I just want to add that adding a new emoticon doesn't mean that you can just use it to reply without writing anything else! No one word/emoticon posts are allowed!


----------



## playallday (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I made :toni:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 17, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Well, I made :toni:


If they used :toni: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..or..
other :toni: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..or..
:yaytoni: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That would be the only emoticon allowed to used as the single-emoticon post!!!


----------



## playallday (Feb 17, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those are a lot better!  We should add them!

I made :creep2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Made from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

I demand this 1ngy: emoticon be introduced


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should merge them together


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 18, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> We have a few "moderator related" smileys that serve double duty, including.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's with the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? It's creepy.

Yes, like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 creepy.


----------



## jimdarkmagic69 (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the TPI emoticon


----------



## Advi (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was flipping a guy off


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

jimdarkmagic69 said:
			
		

> I like the TPI emoticon



I liked the Bonemonkey emoticon you posted before you edited your comment......


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 18, 2009)

what about this all it needs is a Mthr goaty! ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this ??? ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some thumbs up's


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 18, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

>


I don't know why, but I've always hated those "3d" emoticons.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah the 3D ones are too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I was about to say the same thing, they look so crap...... and creepy!


----------



## Rayder (Feb 19, 2009)

I've always used  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 myself.


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 24, 2009)

W.... well, I guess the thread has gone too far from the original idea when I wasn't here...

Well, I guess this means no then....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> W.... well, I guess the thread has gone too far from the original idea when I wasn't here...
> 
> Well, I guess this means no then....
> Man, we already accepted your idea, and new emoticon is added...
> ...



You obviously missed it!


----------



## Orc (Feb 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Here:




















Spoiler


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I OBVIOUSLY missed it!

Well, never actually saw a post saying it is accepted (or maybe I'm too stupid to see it?) at any rate, now I can say nice work for those insanely awesome hackers and translators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YAY!


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 14, 2009)

So, I've been lingering here for a while, and I've been leeching (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) awesome stuffs from here, the best example would be Darth Nemesis' Soma Bringer Translation Patch, another thing would be Hadrian's WiiDS releases for the week (information is priceless guys)

So what's the problem? The problem lies here: whenever we want to say "nice work!" what emoticon can we use?

We have lots of emoticons, for PSP, for lol, hrth, and stuff, but when I wanna say nice work I can't express it with any emoticons.






 using this feels is not good enough, too many humor aspect, while I want to show respect





 of course, this is not good enough too, why am I laughing? Although it's understandable why





 I don't think this is the best, this one is used for close friends





 now THIS one, is perfect, except the PSP part, which makes it not good, it has thumbs up, shows real intention of "nice work"

so, what I'm proposing is to have another emoticon, which is, that yaypsp (or yayds, or yaygba or whatever) with the handheld removed, it has thumbs up, which, in my opinion is the best one


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 24, 2009)

Topic closed per creator's request.


----------

